# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Capitale sociale

## alexa80

Salve a tutti,
vi faccio una domanda su una cosa che non mi è molto chiara.. 
Quando si costituisce una società..ad esempio una srl..il capitale sociale minimo è di 10.000 . 
Il codice civile dispone che venga versato all'atto della costituzione il 25%..quindi 2.500 . 
Ora, le domande che mi pongo sono due: 
1) la restante parte verrà mai (o meglio dovrà essere) versata?
2) questi 2.500  una volta versati a titolo di conferimento iniziale verranno tenuti in banca finchè la sociè non verrà sciolta oppure li terrà l'amministratore? 
Questa cosa non riesco a capirla..chi di voi sa chiarirmela? Una persona mi ha anche detto che questi 2.500  in un primo momento vengono versati ma poi..ridati indietro..e che si tratta semplicemente di una cosa simbolica! 
Allora..chi mi aiuta a capire? 
Un grazie a chi mi risponderà. 
Alexa

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'informazione ricevuta &#232; assolutamente errata.  
Il capitale sociale deve essere interamente sottoscritto e versato per il 25&#37; in fase costitutiva e per il residuo secondo il richiamo fatto dagli amministratori. 
Una volta versate le quote sottoscritte, fanno parte del patrimonio della societ&#224; e la restituzione ai soci avverr&#224; solo a seguito di scioglimento della societ&#224; stessa, semprech&#232; non sia stato azzerato dalle perdite. 
Saluti

----------


## roby

... e preciso che il 25% del capitale inizialmente vincolato come richiesto dal Codice Civile, viene poi "liberato", i soldi vengono restituiti alla società, una volta che la stessa sarà stata registrata al registro ed avrà acquisito personalità giuridica

----------


## ricnic

alla costituzione viene versato il 25% in banca, sul conto corrente della ditta, , portandone la ricevuta all'atto di costituzione. La rimanenza del 75% viene versata sempre in banca con la stessa causale. La disponibilità di questi soldi è sul conto corrente e a un certo punto vengono utilizzati....Sulla carta rimane sempre il versamento del capitale sociale interamente versato, ma nella realtà della vita quotidiana vengono immessi circolazione. Magari si acquistano dei macchinari, dei beni ecc. Se poi la dittà verrà chiusa, questo capitale sociale che era stato versato, deve comunque tornare in liquidità sul conto corrente. O meglio conti alla mano ci devono essere tanti soldi disponibili almeno quanto è il capitale sociale ed eventualmente i prestiti da parte dei soci. Nella mancanza, si perdono. (oviamente con e dovute rettifiche contabili )

----------


## alexa80

prima della costituzione della società si versa il 25%.. 
la ricevuta di versamento viene portata dal notaio in sede di costituzione in modo che il notaio attesti l'effettiva presenza sul conto aziendale del capitale sottoscritto e versato. 
la società viene costituita.. 
i soldi sul conto rimangono lì..non possono essere prelevati.. 
quindi ad esempio..nel caso di necessità di denaro si effettuano apporti da parte dei soci..creando un conto a parte..per poi restituirli ai soci quando la società avrà maggiori disponibilità.. 
nel frattempo il capitale sociale versato è sempre pari al 25%..e risulta sempre in banca.. 
Ora.. 
quando si versa il restante 75%? è obbligatorio? io penso di si..perchè sempre nel caso di una srl..il capitale minimo è di 10.000 ..un importo al di sotto di 10.000  comporterebbe un reintegro o lo scioglimento della società.. 
Oppure.. 
supponiamo che con il capitale sociale ci si acquisti un macchinario..quindi..in termini di capitale sociale in banca risulta zero ma in azienda (e quindi nello stato patrimoniale) risulta un 10.000 (valore del macchinario). Questo macchinario viene costantemente revisionato in modo da effettuare tutte le manutenzioni necessarie. In questo caso le manutenzioni..vanno ad accrescere il capitale sociale? 
Mamma mia che discorso ingarbugliato..magari è più facile di quello che sembri..nella vita pratica non è così incasinato..i miei dubbi sorgono da semplice studio di manuali in cui viene riportata tutta la pappa del 25%..ma poi..si ferma lì.. 
Scusate se mi sono dilungata un pò troppo..spero di avere un chiarimento..magari anche con esempi pratici..oppure se conoscete dei testi abbastanza specifici su questo argomento..segnalatemeli.. 
un saluto 
Alexa

----------


## dobrey

Salve, 
ti stai ingarbugliando le relazioni neuronali. 
Rileggiti Ricnic sopra e fermati lì per quanto riguarda il capitale. 
Tutte le altre operazioni che hai indicate, quelle entrano nei conti patrimoniali  e/o economici. 
Fermati quì e respira.

----------


## ricnic

ho fatto un po' di ingarbugliamento anche io. Riepilogo brevemente. 
Il 25% prima, il 75% subito dopo la costituzione. Si versano in banca con apposita causale di versamento " 25% conferimento capitale sociale " , ricevuta dal notaio, poi si versa il resto " 75% conferimento capitale sociale ". In contabilità si rileva il versamento e viene registrata la posta in pareggio tra banca, soci, capitale sociale ecc. Sulla carta siamo a posto. Il capitale sociale è stato versato e in banca ci sono 10.000 euro. Da qui, partiamo a spenderli...tutte le spese sono in uscita dalla banca e in entrata su altri conti in p.d. ( macchinari, attrezzatura, mobili, bolletta, stipendi ). La nostra scheda del capitale sociale non la tocca nessuno perchè non la si tocca. Quando e se mai la ditta dovesse chiudere, o in caso di controlli o che so io, bisognerà che i soldi siano in banca ( ovvero che sul conto ci siano almeno i 10.000 euro . Se non ci fossero e la contabilità fosse stata tenuta bene, il capitale sociale che manca in banca dovrà necessariamente essere reintegrato con finanziamento soci infruttifero o figurare speso in conto perdita....
Più o meno spiegato semplicemente..... 
ciao

----------


## ninive

e se il versamento del restante 75% non viene fatto da uno o piu soci.
scusate l'intromissioni

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e se il versamento del restante 75% non viene fatto da uno o piu soci.
> scusate l'intromissioni

  La legge dà alla società il potere di escludere il socio moroso, vendendo la sua quota in danno. 
ciao

----------


## vincenzoros

Una volta versato il 25% su un c/c bloccato su cui non si può operare si porta la ricevuta dal notaio e dopo la costituzione portando in banca l'atto di costituzione il conto viene sbloccato. Si apre (o si trasforma il precedente) un c/c ordinario e la quota del 25% viene versata sul conto corrente. Ora facciamo un caso semplice. Srl con due soci di cui uno amministratore. Non vi è nessun obbligo di versare il 75% in banca ma può essere versato anche in cassa. Ora è chiaro che è un cane che si morde la coda. Perchè il c.s. minimo deve essere di 10mila euro altrimenti la srl si scioglie quindi per quanto si possano fare giochetti contabili per far risultare il c.s. interamente versato in caso di accertamento o di liquidazione o cessazione della società il c.s. ci deve essere. Nel senso che i creditori devono avere come garanzia il c.s. (ovvero nel caso di specie i 10mila euro minimi). Se non risulta in banca o in cassa o con conferimenti in natura si rientra nel campo del penale esulando completamente dal discorso dell'autonomia patrimoniale. Spero di essere stato chiaro.

----------


## xd1976

Nel caso di costituzione con apporto di beni materiali la perizia deve essere effettuata unicamente da un perito nominato dal tribunale?

----------


## vincenzoros

> Nel caso di costituzione con apporto di beni materiali la perizia deve essere effettuata unicamente da un perito nominato dal tribunale?

  Solo per le  SPA mentre per le SRL può essere nominato dalla parte fra i revisori legali.

----------


## xd1976

> Solo per le  SPA mentre per le SRL può essere nominato dalla parte fra i revisori legali.

  grazie mille

----------


## damasco

e se si contabilizza che la restante parte si stata determinata per cassa, com ela mettiamo con l'antiriciclaggio? 
attendo risposta a breve 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> e se si contabilizza che la restante parte si stata determinata per cassa, com ela mettiamo con l'antiriciclaggio? 
> attendo risposta a breve 
> Grazie

  Legga l'articolo su Italia Oggi di stamane dal titolo:  *Stretta sui movimenti in contanti di Luciano De Angelis e Cristina Feriozzi pag. 9.* 
Ci sono problemi anche per i consulenti che non segnalerenno le operazioni superiori a 2.500 Euro in contanti cn una sanzioni minima di 3.000 Euro irrogabile anche al consulente in parte bypassabile cn l'oblazione di cui all''art. 16 L. 689/81, cos' come precisato anche nella Nota del MEF del 05/08/2010. 
Saluti

----------


## ninfea

> disponibilità di questi soldi è sul conto corrente e a un certo punto vengono utilizzati....Sulla carta rimane sempre il versamento del capitale sociale interamente versato, ma nella realtà della vita quotidiana vengono immessi circolazione. Magari si acquistano dei macchinari, dei beni ecc. Se poi la dittà verrà chiusa, questo capitale sociale che era stato versato, deve comunque tornare in liquidità sul conto corrente. O meglio conti alla mano ci devono essere tanti soldi disponibili almeno quanto è il capitale sociale ed eventualmente i prestiti da parte dei soci. Nella mancanza, si perdono. (oviamente con e dovute rettifiche contabili )

  mi aggrego a questa vecchia discussione e vi chiedo: se i soldi sono poi stati restituiti all'amministratore dopo essere stati versati in banca (banca utilizzata solo per questo scopo e non come banca della ditta), quale scrittura dovrò fare? 
Cassa a banca?

----------


## vincenzoros

> mi aggrego a questa vecchia discussione e vi chiedo: se i soldi sono poi stati restituiti all'amministratore dopo essere stati versati in banca (banca utilizzata solo per questo scopo e non come banca della ditta), quale scrittura dovrò fare? 
> Cassa a banca?

  
Una volta versati in banca diventano capitale sociale. Dopo la costituzione è chiaro che se l'amministratore li preleva per la normale operatività devi iscrivere la scrittura cassa a banca. Il capitale sociale se non c'è nella disponibilità liquida deve stare sotto for,a di immobilizzazioni ovviamente.

----------


## ninfea

> Una volta versati in banca diventano capitale sociale. Dopo la costituzione è chiaro che se l'amministratore li preleva per la normale operatività devi iscrivere la scrittura cassa a banca.

  1°problema: gli amministratori se li sono tenuti in tasca, non li hanno versati in cassa nè hanno fatto altri acquisti (es. immobili) 
2°problema (vero grande problema): se anche avessero versato quel denaro in cassa, come posso far figurare in cassa 10.000 euro, considerando che la ditta è molto piccola?

----------


## vincenzoros

Mi dispiace non capisco nè il primo n'è il secondo problema. Intanto non so come faccia una società a stare senza c/c bancario. Poi non capisco come faccia una società a non eseguire pagamenti in contanti.

----------


## ninfea

> Mi dispiace non capisco nè il primo n'è il secondo problema. Intanto non so come faccia una società a stare senza c/c bancario. Poi non capisco come faccia una società a non eseguire pagamenti in contanti.

  La ditta ha ben 2 c/c, ma la banca in cui hanno effettuato il versamento del cap.soc. è una banca terza, mai movimentata, come ho spiegato + sopra.
In sostanza in questa banca gli amministratori hanno versato i canonici 2.500 euro e poi a fine mese li hanno prelevati e....se li sono tenuti in tasca (non li hanno versati nella cassa della ditta). Ma non è questo il problema... 
Il problema vero è il secondo: fanno si pagamenti in contanti, ma sono davvero molto pochi. Una cassa di 10.000 euro (tanto è il capitale sociale che dovranno versare in totale) non ha senso in una ditta piccola, che movimenta davvero ben pochi contanti...

----------

